# Hello - 34 & Trying to lose the gut



## Inked_Daddy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,
I am glad to be a part of the forum and appreciate this resource. I am 34 years old and somewhat overweight... 5'10 and 225 lbs. Not grossly obese but I do have the gut. Since this past Christmas I have lost 10 lbs and want to lose about 20 more give or take considering muscle gain. I also quit smoking 6 months ago.

Right now my exercise is as following...

For about a month I have been Walking about 1.7 miles a day that comes out to a 30 minute walk. Every other day after my walk I have been lifting free weights for about 45 minutes. Right now I have been focusing on upper body...mostly 4-5 sets of 8 reps for each exercise (bicep curls, tricep curl, flys, lat rows, etc). I plan to lower my reps and add more weight soon. I also want to get my lower body into it..i just bought a weight bench a few days ago. I plan to work on my lower body on the alternate day.

As far as diet...
I am shooting for around 1700 calories a day since I am trying to lose weight. I am on a low fat/sugar diet...no fried foods/sodas (common sense stuff). My daily goal is to ingest 150 grams of Protein a day. I am doing the 6 small meal a day thing. I try to intake most of my protein at night.

Suppliments...

Right now I am taking Creatine. I just got finished with the loading week and I am moving on to just 5 grams a week. My Doctor OKed this as long as I drink alot of water. I shoot for a gallon a day. I plan on taking the 5 grams just before my walk/weight routine.

Also I am drinking a new Whey Drink that GNC sells, it includes a bunch of aminios and other things. It gives me 40 grams of protein. I am doing that at night as my 6th meal of the day.



So that is it. Thanks for taking the time to read my post. If you have any advice or think I am messing up somewhere please let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Inked_Daddy welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## Built (Apr 19, 2009)

Inked_Daddy said:


> Hi all,
> I am glad to be a part of the forum and appreciate this resource. I am 34 years old and somewhat overweight... 5'10 and 225 lbs. Not grossly obese but I do have the gut. Since this past Christmas I have lost 10 lbs and want to lose about 20 more give or take considering muscle gain. I also quit smoking 6 months ago.
> 
> Right now my exercise is as following...
> ...




Hello!

I'm so glad you're turning this around while you're young enough for it to not be terribly difficult. Congrats on your progress so far. 

Now, your eats. You might do well to increase your food a hair, and there really is no need for the super expensive aminos, although the creatine is a good supp for sure. 

How about you have a peek at the link in my sig on getting started - might give you a few ideas you can use to keep this going.


----------



## Inked_Daddy (Apr 20, 2009)

Built said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm so glad you're turning this around while you're young enough for it to not be terribly difficult. Congrats on your progress so far.
> 
> ...



Thanks Built. I have been wondering if the Aminos in my Whey Drink were worth the $. $60.00 for 3 lbs did make my wife raise an eyebrow a bit.

I will look at my food intake also like you suggested. After reading the forums some more last night I see that I need to crunch a few numbers.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome. Yeah, most supplements are a rip. I take very cheap supps - fish oil, a multi, whatever creatine monohydrate is on sale, caffeine tablets for preworkout. I don't even bother with protein powder most of the time. I'd really rather just eat food. 

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal will crunch your diet numbers for you - just enter what you eat. Oh, don't bother trying to calculate maintenance or caloric expenditure by the way - just track your intake, and your weight. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## nkira (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Inked_Daddy,

Welcome to the forum, do exactly what Built tells you, You are in good hand's. Do check her blog tons of info.

Good Luck


----------



## Inked_Daddy (Apr 20, 2009)

I did get Fitday. I had been looking at it for awhile so i bought the full version.

It is interesting to see the breakdown it gave me... I am eating more than I thought.

It told me today I ate 
2700 Cal
90g Fat
247g Carbs
209g Protein

When I entered my 30 min walk and weight lifting for about 90 minutes it said I should have eaten about 3900 calories. That seems like a hell of alot.

But if its numbers are right I should have burned some fat I suppose.


----------



## Built (Apr 20, 2009)

Please don't use anything but the calorie tracker and the weight tracker functions on fitday. It's best to simply assume exercise burns nothing - that way if you gain, you know you're eating over maintenance and if you lose, you're eating under maintenance and you'll know what to do. 

Once you're active, it's a given. Might as well pretend it's not there. 

So - can you try to restructure your diet to fit the starting guidelines in my "homework 1" sig post? You only eat as much protein as I do, and I'm a middle aged woman on a cut!


----------



## Inked_Daddy (Apr 20, 2009)

I am going to re-figure my protein tomorrow and keep tracking the calorie and weights. I have to get my routine written down also.


----------



## lola1182 (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome to IM! congrats on your current progress, keep it up!


----------

